# Bang & Olufsen / Audi Profitability Report Mentions More B&O Systems for Audis. Q7 Named.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We found a relatively random report about B&O and the believed profitability of their car-based systems developed for Audi. The finding of the piece is that while the stereo company is getting great name recognition, they're not making much money on the deal. More interesting to us was the mention of more B&O systems.

_Quote »_In a statement today, Audi and B&O say that it will be possible to buy an A5 Coupé and the four-wheel drive Q7 equipped with audio systems from the factory at Struer in Jutland. The new agreement means B&O now supplies five Audi models with systems.

From that, we tally the following...
1. A8/S8
2. R8
3. A5
4. Q7
5. ???
Our contacts tell us that while the R8 and A5 are "light" systems, less intensive and less pricey. Rumor on the Q7 version is that it'll be more in-depth like the A8 system. 
Read the report on B&O profitability here...
http://borsen.dk/nyhed/104732/
Read more about the new A5 system here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Read more about the R8 system here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Read more about the A8/S8 system here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------

